# Draper Bee



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

Has anyone had any dealings with Draper Bee?


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

We havent had any problems with them!


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for your reply, i am thinking of getting package bees from them, anyone else ever bought bees from Draper?


----------



## comb (Jan 12, 2006)

yes have been dealing with for years.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I sell them a lot of honey and they pay their bills. I've never bought bees from them, but they have been around forever. So they have to be doing something right!:applause:


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi -- I didn't get bees, but I got my honey jar labels from them. Communication went well either thru Phone or Email and the labels came out exceptional. 

I have not bought bees from them, but if I was in the market for bees, I would try them due to my positive experience with the labels.


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the replies from everyone
I bought 3 packages of Itailians with clipped and marked queens from them, because everyone that i have talked to has had nothing but positive things to say about Draper Bee


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

There are two Draper Super Bee stores - Nebraska & Penns. I assume you're talking about the one East of the Mississippi. We deal with the Neb. Drapers and have excellent service from them.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I deal with the Nebraska Drapers. They are FANTASTIC!

I phoned in an order one day, early in the morning, and the order showed up in two days.

They are the best.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I really like the PA location, within an hour and in a pinch, they are open on Saturday, or at least they were. The other major local supplier is typically NOT open on Saturday.


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

My club has been getting bees from Drapers for several years and always had good luck.


----------



## Merlyn Votaw (Jun 23, 2008)

The Nebraska Drapers are the one my clud buys from every year and good results


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

I orderedmy bees in November from Drapers and I have asked them a few questions and have always gotten fast and accurate responces from them! If anyone is thinging about getting a few more packages I would take a look at what Draper has to offer.


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

Great people to deal with in both locations. Same family.


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

I agree with Grant, i bought queens from them last year and have ordered 10 more, due to be shipped April 6. I have ordered many bee supplies from them ( $700 to $800 dollars worth at a time) and get my supplies before i get the bill from them. Good people to deal with.:thumbsup: Jack


----------

